# biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung



## Hulk400 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe einen gebrauchten biotec 10 Filter gekauft, natürlich ohne Bedienungsanleitung. Kann mir einer einen Link oder sowas zu einer Anleitung empfehlen?


----------



## Marco (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi Hulk 

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/media/ps/documents/gaw/biotec_5-1_10-1.pdf


----------



## zakki99 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo,

leider verweist der link nur auf die neuen Modelle.
Mein biotec 10 ist ca. 4 jahre alt. Wo kann ich hierfür
die Bedienungsanleitung finden.

Danke für die Info


----------



## frank69 (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo,
Schicke mir mal deine E-Maildaresse.
Habe die Anleitung per PDF

Gruß
Frank


----------



## zakki99 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Das wäre prima !

***

Gruß und Danke
Martin

_EDIT by Annett: Mail-Adresse entfernt - bitte schützt Euch selbst vor Spam! Mailadressen deshalb bitte nur über PNs austauschen oder direkt die Mailfunktion des Boards nutzen._


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Frank!

Ich hätte auch gerne diese Bedienungsanleitung für den alten biotec 10 (haben wir geschenkt bekommen). Schicke dir eine PN.

Danke. Grüße Nicole


----------



## azelda (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo
bin neu suche auch die Biotec 10 Anleitung und
noch die Anleitung für Bitron 15 
Sende Frank meine email adresse .
Danke André:


----------



## azelda (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo
Danke Frank für die Biotec 10 Anleitung .
Hat noch jemand eine Bitron 15 Anleitung ?
Was wäre der Optimale Wasserdurchsatz dieses Systemes ?
Danke André


----------



## the_big_one (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo,

habe mir vor 1 Woche ebenfalls einen Biotec 10 mit Bitron 24c ohne Handbuch bei ebay ersteigert.
Benötige für beide Teile die Handbücher.
Meine Email-Adresse lautet _Edit by Koi-Uwe: Bitte per PN_
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hallo Jürgen,


the_big_one schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir vor 1 Woche ebenfalls einen Biotec 10 mit Bitron 24c ohne Handbuch bei ebay ersteigert.
> Benötige für beide Teile die Handbücher.
> Gruß  Jürgen



Handbücher findet mal auf der Oase Homepage !

Bitron 24c z.B. 


Axel


----------



## Basler28 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi es wäre sehr schön, wenn ihr mir die betriebsanleintung auch zukommen lasse könnt )
Gruß Basler Meie Email : jens.wunderling@freeet.de


----------



## Basler28 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi es wäre sehr schön, wenn ihr mir die betriebsanleintung auch zukommen lasse könnt ) Biotec 10 und bitron 15
Gruß Basler Meine Email : jens.wunderling@freeet.de


----------



## Torfkop (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

kann die nicht jemand zum Download stellen? Bräuchte meine auch mal wieder. Habe diese irgendwie verlegt.


----------



## scholzi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi Steffen!
Hast dus schon mal direkt beim Hersteller versucht..Kontaktformular?
Bitte denkt dran, das auch eine Bedienungsanleitung dem Copyright unterliegt.......also nix mit hochladen!:shock


----------



## Torfkop (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

jop hab ich. ist heute per5 Mail gekommen.


----------



## Heizer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

hi Tofkop,
kannst Du mir die mail auch mal zukommen lassen.
Danke
Gruss
Daniel

DanielScherz@versanet.de


----------



## Kaje (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: biotec 10 Bedienungsanleitung*

Mal eine generelle Frage.. aber warum versucht ihr dies nicht direkt beim Hersteller? - In dem Fall  Fa. OASE selbst?! Haben ja auch ihren eigenen Internetpotal..


----------



## helithomas (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich hab jetzt auch das Problem mit der anleitung, meine hab ich auch gebraucht gekauft.Ich finde nur eine PDF mit den technichen daten. Wie ist der optimale Durchsfluss der max. ist ja 8000L/h. Meine Mais ist spielethomas@yahoo.de für die anleitung wen mir da einer helfen könte wäre super danke.MFG Thomas


----------

